# Hummingbird moths in flight



## carlos58 (Dec 23, 2010)

hello everyone
hummingbird moths (macroglossum stellatarum )


----------



## bazooka (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh, my wife is going to love this... This past year in Colorado she saw one of these and thought it was a hummingbird and started taking pictures of it.  It did fly like a hummingbird and I wasn't familiar with what it was, but I could tell it was a moth of some sort.  She didn't realize it was a moth until we looked at the pics on the LCD (the moth was about 20 feet away in some bushes).  Anyway, she'll be glad to know she wasn't completely wrong.  

Nice shot though, very sharp and nice colors.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

Mesmerized !!!

Regards


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 16, 2011)

WHAT?!? I've never seen one of these before; awesome shot!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrunkenGiraffe (Feb 16, 2011)

That's so awesome, thanks for sharing


----------

